# General > Gardening >  Sea buckthorn

## moureen

Can anyone help and tell me if  sea buckthorn cuttings available?? Can I grow it in Thurso??? Also is  it sold locally in any form??. Thanks.

----------


## Kenn

I have it growing in the garden in Reay, it's easy to grow from cuttings could let you have some next year .

----------


## moureen

Liz,thank you watched a programme about it few weeks ago supposed to be very good for you. I believe you can buy it in tablet form and juice but can't track it down.Carrots is going to see if they can get it. Let me know when cutting is ready.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Moureen, have 3 or 4 pot grown buckthorn, well-rooted 3 year old plants, if that's of any interest. Mike.

----------


## moureen

Hi, Mike,yes I would be interested in one of the potted plants,let me know price and when I could collect.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Plants are £3.50, Moureen. I'm here today and Sunday, otherwise an evening after 5pm

----------


## Tia Anderson

Where are you exactly located? You can drop by and pick some here.  :Smile:

----------

